# Landowner tags



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

Is anyone well versed in how landowner tags work in Utah? From what I've been reading, you must own at least 640 continuous acres to be eligible.

So does that mean that the 640 acres can be from multiple parcels as long as they are all touching?

Your tag is good to be used for the entire unit that the land is located in, is that correct?

Are the tags "shall issue"? As in if the qualifications are met, a tag is issued. Or are there other factors?

They also mention a landowner appreciation permit which looks like it must be farmable land and the permits are more discretionary in nature.

This is where I was getting my information if anyone is curious on reading it:

http://www.rules.utah.gov/publicat/code/r657/r657-043.htm#T6


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Yes, for a landowner buck deer tag you need 640 acres per tag, the land does not need to be continuous or connected, it has to add up to 640 acres, I manage some family property and have 320 acres in one unit, 45 acres in another unit and 360 acres in a third unit. That is 725 acres combined from 3 units, I get one landowner tag for that property and I can choose which of the 3 units I want the tag in. The tag is good unit wide. 

The tag can go to a close relative of the landowner Child, son/daughter in-law, grandchild. I don't think it can go to the spouse of a grandchild but it can go to the spouse of a child of the land owner.

I'm not familiar with the appreciation tag, I will have to read up on that.


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

Perfect, thanks for going over that.


----------

